# Was anyone South Of Valley City?



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I was hunting south of valley city, 4 Miles south of 46 and 5 east of #1. And I was out hunting, and heard the normal road-hunter's Shot's and then the doors slamming. When we got back to the truck there were 8 holes in the side door and a missing window. I found shells a hundred yards away on the road. They weren't there when I came. Just looking for the guy that thinks 2500 chevy's are pheasant's. Please help.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I was down around that area on Sat afternoon, but didn't see anything. I know east of Fingal there was a lot of road hunters and saw a few groups that were drinking while hunting. After seeing some of these pukes I can see where hunters get a bad name.....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, I was out on Sunday. Thanks though.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

A couple can ruin it for everybody.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I was down in the area both Saturday and Sunday, didn't see anything out of line. Saturday morning shortly after daybreak I saw a newer, black 3/4 ton. Is that yours? I was driving the gold 1/2 ton Ford super cab 4X4.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Did you call the county sheriff's office?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I love to consume some quality libations from time to time, but honestly, beer can wait until the shooting is done! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Amen to that Remmi! Nothing like an ice cold one, or two, after the hunt is over.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Just happend to get checked by the game warden in that area on Sunday. We managed to bag some birds, but only because we had 4 outstanding dogs. Had to let some birds fly, due to the toughness of distinguishing betweem young cocks and hens. My opinion, the season has opened way to early once again! :******: I am sure more than a few hens were shot this weekend!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I doubt it was an accident


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Labsroc -

Either that or the fact that summer never showed up hurt the hatches and made them later. Its basically the same opener as last year, just that the birds are a bit later in the maturation process.

How was the shack this weekend? Did you hunt the land around there? I heard good things from Holmes. Most likely I am going out tonight for one last run at NICE weather pheasant hunting!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am not a wildlife management specialist, but don't you think the season should be a week later than this? I agree that the fact summer started so late is the main contributer to the young birds, BUT COME ON! This is flippin ND, we don't have an average Summer, Winter, Fall, or Spring. I think they should weigh their decision on being more skeptical of the weather.

I enjoy a long pheasant season as well. I can honestly say it is the #1 reason I still live in ND. My career path would be quite lucrative in other locales, but I chose to love my life rather than like it.

If there are any "specialists" in this area, please respond. Would a longer season on the back half be better, or would it be worse flushing them from their hideaways during the winters? Honestly, I am uninformed in this topic and would greatly appreciate some clarity.

Thank you!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Good question Remmi -

Dleier? Any help here?


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Remmi, I'm no expert but I do know it would be worse to have the season open on the back one more week vs the beginnig....Worse for the G/O industry that is!!! Could you imagine some of these soft weenies that need to pay somebody to help them find roosters paying the money they do to battle 3 feet of snow. Some of the best hunts I'v had have been on snow shoes, no competition!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

www.state.nd.us/lr/cencode/t201c02.pdf

As far as the question of moving the opener back, The link above describes the duties of the Game and Fish Director. I can not find any info as to his ability to alter the opening dates.

That leaves it up to the discretion of the Governor, to issue a proclamation to push it back. :eyeroll: Ain't gonna happen boys


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Didn't Talk to sheriff, because not a huge deal, even though it cost 500. I don't think it would be easy for them to find, may have been a accident, but it would have been nice of them to stay and talk.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

See topic in HOT TOPIC. There is alot of comotion in there.


----------

